# Anyone from Blackpool, or been there recently?



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I've just taken advantage of the £9 per room per night offer on the Travelodge website (bear with it, it really does work eventually!) and booked my hubby and me two night in Blackpool in May for £18!!

I'm well happy, but now we're 'discussing' (bickering) how to get there. The hotel has no parking so if we drove it would be the Pay and Display, which I'm OK with but he's a bit grumpy about it. In an ideal world I want to prove that paying and displaying will be cheaper than the train. 

I studied in Blackpool, so lived there for more than three years so I know how much it used to cost me to come home, I think train tickets now are about £30 return.

Anyway, I was wondering if there were any locals or recent visitors who could tell me how much it is to pay and display in either the Talbot Road or West Street car parks?

Thanks in advance, I know it's a rather specific question!

Sue xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Sue

Me!!!!    West Street is about £10 per day but not sure if that's overnight, it is the most secure car park though and is locked between 11pm and 7am with security. (I have a pass for west st as work in Town Hall!  ) Talbot Rd I really wouldn't recommend as it is extremely rough and there is a lot of vehicle crime in there and people getting mugged coming and going. It must be bad as Council don't issue any Talbot Rd passes to staff anymore due to how rough it is! Talbot Rd now has a surface car park which is where the old bus station used to be but I'm not sure how much it is in there.

I've just had a look on our website though and there's an adobe document with all car park charges on so I've left you a link below!

http://www.blackpool.gov.uk/services/a-f/councilcarparks/home.htm

Hope that helps. Are you staying in the one which used to be the Clifton?

Axxxxx

/links


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats perfect Amanda, thanks so much. Where do the buses come and go now, last time I was there the bus station was still Talbot Road and the Clifton was still the Clifton!!   

It's the one at Talbot Square we're staying at... I'm a bit rusty!

Well I won my little battle, parking is cheaper (£6.50 in Talbot Rd but we're avoiding it!!) so it looks like I might get my way for a change!

The info was brill Amanda, really appreciate your help. Happy new year!

Sue xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad to help hun! 

The buses come and go from either side of what was the bus station but not actually in it! IYSWIM!!

I've watched them refurb the one you're staying in as I can see it out of my office window in the Town Hall, it's looking really good and the bar under it is beautiful.

We've now got the new Debenhams and Hounds Hill complex which opened in October and is fabulous too.

Check out this site for things to do

http://www.visitblackpool.com/

Happy New Year!

Axxxxxx

/links


----------

